

Ask HN: Would you rather type with your iPhone or type with your iPad? - kunle


======
makecheck
Both have the same inconveniences, but the iPad keys are bigger so it will
always be better.

I find the iOS' problems with text editing don't really have much to do with
its keyboard though. For instance, the "press, hold, move awkward magnifying
bubble to relocate cursor" sequence is utterly boneheaded and they need
something better; I don't mind occasionally typing the wrong key as long as I
can _quickly_ move the insertion point to make a correction and _I can't_.

------
MatthewPhillips
I don't have an iPhone but I would choose that assuming the typing is
comparable to other touch screen phones. I find typing on an iPad to be quite
difficult due to it's size. The split keyboard helps, and it's bearable in
portrait mode, but it's always hard to hold the device while trying to thumb
type.

------
callmeed
Until the iOS 5 update, I would have said the iPhone.

But now, with the split keyboard feature on the iPad it's very easy to type
well on the iPad (in either orientation).

------
glimcat
If I have to do significant typing, I either wait or I use a Bluetooth
keyboard.

------
steventruong
iPhone

Side note: This should be a poll.

~~~
kunle
agreed - is there a way to create a poll on HN?

~~~
steventruong
Sorry for the delayed response. Was busy and just saw this now.

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

------
dhaivatpandya
iPad, by far.

------
pdenya
ipad sitting, iphone standing.

